# Delphi "Screen burn"



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Is it possible to burn the LCD screen by turning up the contrast and brightness too high on the Delphi Ski-Fi radio? I've noticed that while in the car, I have to crank both settings just to be able to easily read the titles.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

Nope, 

You can't get burn-in... nothing to burn, its nothing more than liquid and a LED back. Only weird thing you may notice is if you get the unit cold, the display will be "slow"


----------

